# Roy the hero!



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy seems to have done it again.

Mailed him this am,about a Orion watch I have received not from him,it arrived with a screw missing from the caseback.I asked Roy if he could obtain one,and I would pay whatever it costs.

I received a mail saying one was in the post!!

Many many thanks Roy.

I suppose that is what I get for not buying from Roy.









Alex


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep serves you right,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know.


----------

